# This is a Disorder? - Do I have DP?



## ParadigmSurfer (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello, I just discovered DP/DR yesterday, and I'm surprised to find other people who describe things that I've felt for years. What surprises me even more is that it is supposed to be a disorder. I've just always thought of these things as personality triats and assumed I was just a bit odd.

For as long as I can remember, I've felt like life has been a dream. I have lucid dreams and, even though it seems unreasonalbe, I have considered that I might wake myself up from "real life" too. My mind is constantly moving to different paradigms of reality wich makes it hard to realate with people who just see the world in a 4 dimensional box. Events around me seem like a movie sometimes, and I like to sit back and watch, or participate like an actor on stage. I usually ponder mundane things to the point where they cease to resemble their familiar self.

"Normal" people's emotions are strange to me as they seem tied to insignifigant things like possesions and particular people. I do have a full range of emotions, but they are often tied to things that other people just don't understand, so I have to control the way I express myself. I don't think of myself as depressed. I enjoy life, but I have often despaired over consequences of my "uniqueness" such as feeling alone - since I'm the only one that sees my world - and of course, the existential rumoil that results from not having a firm reality. I do have anxiety with the fear of going insane.

Does this sound like DP? Are there other people who feel this way? Just the thought that other people may feel this way is a huge relief. I would appreciate it if anybody could confirm this.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Sounds like you have depersonalization disorder to me. Of course, if you believe you have this, then you should get a mental health professional to check you out.

There's nothing worse than incorrectly self-diagnosing a mental disorder.


----------

